# Rescue Rabbits, Yet more



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*Rescue Rabbits, Yet more. So Making Fleece Hats to help pay food bills for them.*

After yet more rescue rabbits coming in and my feed bill having doubled in just a month. I am having to raise funds lol 

So instead of just asking for cash I am making fleece hats. 
I have just made Ditta hers. A ginger Cat. And will be making Cats Skunk tomorrow once I have my white fleece lol

But would anyone be interested in custom made fleece hats at all?

I'll post some pics once I've made a few different ones so you can have a look and when Ditta and Cat get theirs they can tell you what they are like. I have checked out prices with those that I bought from the usa and I would be asking £20 each or £35 for 2.

Tell me what you think once I have posted some pictures. Sat making a few as I have had a couple of requests already.

Quick pic. Will have to take some better pics so will get my Manniquin 'Crystal' to model them for me. lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Loving em cant wait to see others you do:2thumb: Well done you for helping out unwanted Buns


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooo laura cant wait to see the others 

im thinking i may be getting me an lew one each : victory:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

hehe! thats great! Can you make baby sized ones?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

they look really cool think im interested lol!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo laura cant wait to see the others
> 
> im thinking i may be getting me an lew one each : victory:


Well, almost finished a Demon Horns Black one, and got a Wolf one cut ready to put together. A few more to do tomorrow aswell so they'll be a few start off designs available.




daikenkai said:


> hehe! thats great! Can you make baby sized ones?


I'll certainly give it a go. I know these ones are one size fits most. Fit both me hubby and my brother. and also fit the kids but my son fits the same size riding hat as me so..... lol

Certainly got a lot planned cause have a few already pre ordered. So want to get them sorted which will show a few of what I'll be doing. 
I'll make a few extras of each design so will have a stock as will only sell when I have it made so that no one will have paid until their ordered hat is ready to post.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lover said:


> they look really cool think im interested lol!


 
I am thinking about giving a Dumbo rat one ago lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I just managed to stop hubby and get a picture of the Demon hat before he disappeared off to work wearing it at 7:30am this morning lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

if you make a dumbo rat one i will definately have it make it russian silver lol!! then i can sit in the rat cage its big enough and adapt to there habitat lmao!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Right. I'm on to making a wolf and a Bear today lol Trying to at first get one of each so that I can put photos up for people so they can see.


On order. 2 Skunks and a Wolf. xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I just managed to stop hubby and get a picture of the Demon hat before he disappeared off to work wearing it at 7:30am this morning lol


 
Hee hee laura thats fantastic 

cant wait to see the wolfy one :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cool hats. Pimp do you know anyone who wants a pair of 7 month old REX Rabbits.Ive put an ad in classified for the girl.Shes desperate to rehome them Free to a good home.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Cool hats. Pimp do you know anyone who wants a pair of 7 month old REX Rabbits.Ive put an ad in classified for the girl.Shes desperate to rehome them Free to a good home.



were are they? standard of Minis I'm intrested as I am cutting down to concentrate on Rex's


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Cool hats. Pimp do you know anyone who wants a pair of 7 month old REX Rabbits.Ive put an ad in classified for the girl.Shes desperate to rehome them Free to a good home.


 
She emailed 3 times last night demanding I take them but that I had to come get them. Welll as I told her, If you bring them here then yes, but I am not paying someone to give me a lift because she can't be bothered to care for them anymore.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> She emailed 3 times last night demanding I take them but that I had to come get them. Welll as I told her, If you bring them here then yes, but I am not paying someone to give me a lift because she can't be bothered to care for them anymore.


 now I know who they are I wont be getting them, shame Laura as there would have had a lovely home with you :bash:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Pimperella said:


>


 
HEY THATS MINE !!!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ditta said:


> HEY THATS MINE !!!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2:


your hat is so cool I might nick it :devil::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> your hat is so cool I might nick it :devil::lol2:


YOU WAIT FOR YOUR OWN YOU:whip:


:lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Fantastic hats!!

Could you do a bunny hat? with droopy ears  will deffo buy one then 
Also how do you like to be paid? Paypal or postal order?

Will keep checking back as I need a hat!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I look awful in hats it makes me look like Ive been let out for the day:blush:
Cool hats nonetheless:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I look awful in hats it makes me look like Ive been let out for the day:blush:
> Cool hats nonetheless:2thumb:


 
LOL shell me too but im past the point of caring what i look like now :lol2::lol2:


i dont and a chance of ever looking nice well not at the mo with 11 pup dogs here :lol2::lol2:

its either hairy patches all over or wet paw prints :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol

Well, 1st Wolf hat is completed! So I'll get photos on in a bit.

Yup Ditta hun. That is your hat lol




Yes I can do rabbit ones. Will be £25 for Rabbit ones as will take more fabric to do the long scarf like ears. 
I have done the pattern for rabbit just not made one yet. Have to make my daughters Rabbit one first lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> lol
> 
> Well, 1st Wolf hat is completed! So I'll get photos on in a bit.
> 
> ...


a wolf one :whistling2: Clare need's pictures :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL shell me too but im past the point of caring what i look like now :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> i dont and a chance of ever looking nice well not at the mo with 11 pup dogs here :lol2::lol2:
> ...


11 blimey..did the mal pup make 11 I thought she only made 9 or 10 :? Crazy dog lady... you shell & fenny must have the patience of saints!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Have sent you pics Clare via MSN lol
Hubby ain't home to model so had to ask my Daughter lol and it's Adult sized hat and too big for her lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> 11 blimey..did the mal pup make 11 I thought she only made 9 or 10 :? Crazy dog lady... you shell & fenny must have the patience of saints!


 
I'll be back up to 11 in 8 weeks. My new puppy was born on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I'll be back up to 11 in 8 weeks. My new puppy was born on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.



Eek how could I forget you :blush: What breed is the new pup if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> Eek how could I forget you :blush: What breed is the new pup if you don't mind me asking?


 
Another Northern Inuit. Che, my stud dog is a first time dad to a litter of 8 pups, 4 dogs and 4 bitches. And mum was bred by me and I have her mum and dad here. So I have a pick of litter puppy.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Another Northern Inuit. Che, my stud dog is a first time dad to a litter of 8 pups, 4 dogs and 4 bitches. And mum was bred by me and I have her mum and dad here. So I have a pick of litter puppy.


Aw lovely :flrt: congratulations on the soon to be new addition then


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh Che and Sorrel puppy's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye. So 7 pups will be available in the new year. at least 3 boys and 3 girls lol cause I've not decided on a dog or bitch yet lol

But 2 are Black/white (will be dark greys) and the others are silvers and reds (like wayakin and Logan red grey)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohhh a wayakin and Logan coloured puppies :flrt: I am *So* glad I am skint


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

1 Demon Horn hat Ready now. Black. £20
paypal. Postal order or Well hidden cash. Free postage.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

1 Wolf Hat. Ready now £20. free postage


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

damn you emma, i wanted the only skunk hat! :devil::lol2: we gunna match now! hehe


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> damn you emma, i wanted the only skunk hat! :devil::lol2: we gunna match now! hehe


 I could do you a Black and white Skunk and Emma a Chocolate and White Skunk?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I could do you a Black and white Skunk and Emma a Chocolate and White Skunk?


ohhhhh yeah!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just about to complete a Chocolate Lop earred Rabbit hat. I'll post pics in the morning as I am off to a friends for the night. I'm taking a few lots of fabric cut out to make 4 more different hats. So will let people know whats available. Ditta has her Hat now and she loves it! :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Come on Ditta we need pic's.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

EDIT:

yikes, will have to wait after Xmas, OH don't get paid again till the 23rd and postage is abit naff over Xmas unless you don't mind sending a rabbit one over  

Can we request colours? I wouldn't mind a dark chocolate one


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

They look fab, I'll be waiting around to see more photos!

I just need to decide which one I want... (and possibly one for the hubby too). They'd be great for driving with the top down in winter - my ears get really cold!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Just about to complete a Chocolate Lop earred Rabbit hat. I'll post pics in the morning as I am off to a friends for the night. I'm taking a few lots of fabric cut out to make 4 more different hats. So will let people know whats available. Ditta has her Hat now and she loves it! :2thumb:


 
ditta does indeed have hers and i love it, i havnt taken it off yet and its so warm, had to lift my ear flaps up earlier in the car they were soooooo warm:2thumb:

pics will be posted soon as cat is out on the razz:flrt:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Lawl, actually I know what colour I would like it  Can't wait to see more pics  these hats are classic  


You should try selling some on Ebay


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Chocolate Lop earred Rabbit


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh wow that is so cool:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I could do you a Black and white Skunk and Emma a Chocolate and White Skunk?


 
Yeah lol thats a fab idea 


sowwie cat lol :blush::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Chocolate Lop earred Rabbit


Ahh i love this!! its so big and great!! certainly keep your tabs warm!:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Ahh i love this!! its so big and great!! certainly keep your tabs warm!:2thumb:


This is one that my Daughter has decided is definatelly the one for her.
'I look just like a real Rabbit!' She said :lol2:
and yes, as Ditta also said. They are very very warm hats. So anyone working outside in this time of year would be very toasty warm indeed.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I so want a bunny one!  and the OH said I could have one  

Let us know when you get time to make on hun, I would like a certain colour if you don't mind  and I don't mind adding abit more money onto it since I'm being cheeky XD


EDIT:

This is the rabbit I wan't a hat based on


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

GlitterBug said:


> I so want a bunny one!  and the OH said I could have one
> 
> Let us know when you get time to make on hun, I would like a certain colour if you don't mind  and I don't mind adding abit more money onto it since I'm being cheeky XD
> 
> ...


 
Cream with Chocolate ear tips? Or white with Chocolate ear tips?
I can get fabric cut and get on to it as soon as I have done the 2 Skunk hats for Emma and Cat. Plus a Childs Wolf one for Emma's son Lewis.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Cream with brown tips  

When would you like paying?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

GlitterBug said:


> Cream with brown tips
> 
> When would you like paying?


 
When it is finished and ready to be posted. I'll get hubby to pick me up some Cream Fleece on Monday.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you  

*Dances*


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Will get onto it for you this week hun. Hope you like it when it's done.

Available at the moment.

1 Wolf Hat £20 (adult)
1 Demon Hat £20 (adult)
1 Chocolate lop earred Rabbit £25 (teen/adult)
all free postage.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*hats*

Bloody hell hun, Ste looks well knackered there lol but love the hat & can`t wait for my wolf one.:mf_dribble:

have already seen some of these that pimp made last year, & they are awesome, so come on peeps:whip:






Pimperella said:


> I just managed to stop hubby and get a picture of the Demon hat before he disappeared off to work wearing it at 7:30am this morning lol


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Will get onto it for you this week hun. Hope you like it when it's done.
> 
> Available at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
Where did your OH get his coat? Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Jb1432 said:


> Where did your OH get his coat? Looks awesome!!!


 
Got the coat off ebay. Was a dark photo so I copied it and lightened it to see the coat better. It was £5!!!!!!!!!!!! Bargain!!!!!!!! He loves it. Best prezzie I got him and he was even more impressed at the price aswell.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

wayakinwolf said:


> Bloody hell hun, Ste looks well knackered there lol but love the hat & can`t wait for my wolf one.:mf_dribble:
> 
> have already seen some of these that pimp made last year, & they are awesome, so come on peeps:whip:


 

It was 7:30am and well I did keep him up till around 3:30am :whistling2: He was just leaving for work pinching the demon hat I had just finshed the night before and I hadn't a picture of it lol


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to steals some belgium hares off you!! and some rexs please!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Got the coat off ebay. Was a dark photo so I copied it and lightened it to see the coat better. It was £5!!!!!!!!!!!! Bargain!!!!!!!! He loves it. Best prezzie I got him and he was even more impressed at the price aswell.


 
Whaaaaaaaaat!! *goes on ebay* thats one nice coat. The price is even better!!:notworthy:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

you should definitly do a gallery of all the ones you've done and can do:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> This is one that my Daughter has decided is definatelly the one for her.
> 'I look just like a real Rabbit!' She said :lol2:
> and yes, as Ditta also said. They are very very warm hats. So anyone working outside in this time of year would be very toasty warm indeed.


Thats me! Im doing agriculture at college so outside most of the time and my ears feel like there gonna fall off!! could you do multicoloured hats?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Thats me! Im doing agriculture at college so outside most of the time and my ears feel like there gonna fall off!! could you do multicoloured hats?


 
Aye I could do multi coloured. Just a case of buying the fleece first.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> you should definitly do a gallery of all the ones you've done and can do:2thumb:


 
Just about to do one this afternoon, once I've fed and watered and dirty corner cleaned all the rabbits. Been feeding, watering and cleaning poultry sheds and kennels most of the morning after already cleaning the livingroom lol

I finished off a Red Fox Hat this morning in the early hours aswell.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Just about to do one this afternoon, once I've fed and watered and dirty corner cleaned all the rabbits. Been feeding, watering and cleaning poultry sheds and kennels most of the morning after already cleaning the livingroom lol
> 
> I finished off a Red Fox Hat this morning in the early hours aswell.


 
Have you heard of sleep? :lol2:

Ive been doing the chickens and geese and turkeys this morning too, slipped over twice dragging the huge bag of shavings, definitly got the *look hes on the floor mob him* thing going on with the chickens!! gots to love em though:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Have you heard of sleep? :lol2:
> 
> Ive been doing the chickens and geese and turkeys this morning too, slipped over twice dragging the huge bag of shavings, definitly got the *look hes on the floor mob him* thing going on with the chickens!! gots to love em though:flrt:


Sleep? What is sleep? 

God, my chickens and ducks insist on following me up and down the garden. They have food hoopers and water drinkers full. Yet they follow me eveywhere lol Love them to bits tho. Getting 6 more chickens my mate is bringing over today, and 3 I have to pick up from a friend up the road.

3 Marans, 1 black rock, 4 warrens, 1 3/4 Silkie.

I could try to do a Chicken hat. Would need to get Red Fleece for the comb. lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Sleep? What is sleep?
> 
> God, my chickens and ducks insist on following me up and down the garden. They have food hoopers and water drinkers full. Yet they follow me eveywhere lol Love them to bits tho. Getting 6 more chickens my mate is bringing over today, and 3 I have to pick up from a friend up the road.
> 
> ...


oOooo now i dont know what hat i want! I love the rabbit because its so big and rather funkayy! 
I want a skunk because I just absolutely love skunks, haha. 
I want a chicken because it would be well cool! 

Basically i want them all, would the chicken one be huge!?!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sales Thread now open..


New photos available.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-...made-fleece-animal-hats-wolf.html#post3030632


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just finished a childrens Bear Hat. Will get pictures up in a bit.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool  

I must ask though, are you enjoying doing all this and how long do you think you would do it for?

I get really cheesed off with making things and give up within a day.


Also just like to point out that there maybe a post strike going on. Hopefully not until after Xmas though :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> Cool
> 
> I must ask though, are you enjoying doing all this and how long do you think you would do it for?
> 
> ...


 
telll us more about this post strike, eh eh eh eh eh


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Just reading on the BBC news that the postmen and woman want to go on strike again and people are pooping in their pants because it's Xmas and some pressies would still be sending out.

Not on strike yet but I don't know when or if they are going to go ahead with it >.<


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well my hat visited liverpool, daventry, and benfleet yesterday and kept me toastie warm and even doubled up as a small pillow for cat most of the way home:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

also she couldnt find me in the services but noticed two ginger ears from 200yards away..........so very useful too:flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Making me jealous!!! lawl, I can't wait to get my bunnie one  all my hats are too small for me now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Postal strike could be on Friday this week


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone wanting any of the ones already made I can send out straight away.
I do accept paypal or well hidden cash.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Come on people these are great hats!!!!! I can't wait till I get mine :flrt: were can you get such great hats that are hand made and such good quality for that price!!!!!!!!


Clare xx


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Come on people these are great hats!!!!! I can't wait till I get mine :flrt: were can you get such great hats that are hand made and such good quality for that price!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Clare xx



Indeed, I even looked on Ebay for a Momiji hat and they were rubbish!!
These hats rock!!! Can't wait


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

reasons for gettin a pimperella hat

1. theyre funky
2. theyre well made
3. theyre warm and toastie
4. the money is for a fab cause
5. they make you so much easier to find in service stations









and the list goes on


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> reasons for gettin a pimperella hat
> 
> 1. theyre funky
> 2. theyre well made
> ...


 
Thats fantastic!!!!!!!! :lol2: You've just had me laughing so much!!

Just listed on Ebay now aswell.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how you doin with my hat pimpers?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how you doin with my hat pimpers?


 
I cut out all the bits ready to start sewing together


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

lol I love that pic Cat :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Cats and EmmaJs Skunk Hats should both be completed tomorrow. So I'll get some pictures up when I have. Black and White Skunk for Cat and Chocolate and White Skunk for Emma.

Then need to finish EmmaJ's son's Wolf Hat.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wahooooooooooo cant wait im gonna look sooooooooo cool 


so is my wee man too :no1:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooooo cant wait im gonna look sooooooooo cool
> 
> 
> so is my wee man too :no1:


 
Just started on Lewis's now. thought I might aswell since as I am still up lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooooo cant wait im gonna look sooooooooo cool
> 
> 
> so is my wee man too :no1:


im gunna look cooler :Na_Na_Na_Na: ya copy cat, or should i say copyskunk!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee they is gonna be fab :flrt:


Im in for a long nite too


----------

